# Do you have frizzy hair?



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It seems like most people I know have perfect, manageable hair without doing anything to it. My hair looks almost exactly like this (before brushing) when it dries naturally, but frizzier:









Products don't work on it, either. It's extremely sensitive to humidity and puffs up the moment I walk outside. :no

Anyone can vote, this isn't just for girls.

Rarely/minimally frizzy:










Mildly frizzy:










Extremely frizzy:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Flat and straight 24/7


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Flat and straight 24/7


Can I have your hair please!!?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes but if I use a flat iron, it becomes quite nice. We need pics to differentiate between levels of frizziness. I don't see moderately frizzy.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yes but if I use a flat iron, it becomes quite nice.


My frizz goes away with flat irons/curling irons, but within half an hour the frizz is back. Doesn't matter what product I put in it. I don't know one single person who has this problem. :con


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> My frizz goes away with flat irons/curling irons, but within half an hour the frizz is back. Doesn't matter what product I put in it. I don't know one single person who has this problem. :con


Do you dye your hair? Is it very damaged? Could be because your hair is very long. The older hair gets the less healthy it gets.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Not really. It only gets puffy/frizzy when I'm outside in the rain. That's annoying.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do you dye your hair? Is it very damaged? Could be because your hair is very long. The older hair gets the less healthy it gets.


I don't dye it and it's not damaged. It's been just as frizzy when I had it just above my shoulders, so it doesn't have to do with length either. My hair wasn't frizzy until I went through puberty at around 10, and it's been like that since then.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Can I have your hair please!!?


We could arrange some sort of a monthly payment thing for renting my hair.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I just brushed my hair and took a picture for an example of extremely frizzy, lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I just brushed my hair and took a picture for an example of extremely frizzy, lol


Your hair looks very nice though, especially because it's so long. I think that if I had hair like that, I'd do nothing but just brush it all day and night.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, you have a lot of hair. My hair is straight but curves weird in places. It's really poufy after I shower too.

The frizz type of mists might help, just to polish stray hairs and make it more neat. My mum permed her hair and has your type of texture now. She raved to me about the product - http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/hair-care/alberto-vo5-frizz-relief-elixir-miracle-mist/

I used it throughout my trip to Vietnam. It really helps cos the product is like water unlike gel and creamy consistencies; which is messy and weights the hair down. And makes my hair feel dirty really quickly

Love this product! I should be paid for this endorsement


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh God yes!! My hair is so ridiculously puffy and I hate it so much!! It doesn't look good on me, but I can make my hair really nice when I straighten it and then things are all good


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I just brushed my hair and took a picture for an example of extremely frizzy, lol


Oh exactly like my hair. It used to be naturally curly when i was young, but as i got older it became just frizzy.

I used to straighten it every day so it wouldn't look so bad. I did that from ages 12 to 17, and my hair got sooo damn dry and damaged. A year ago i realized that if i just take shower at night, let it dry naturally but before it's completely dry i make a braid, and in the morning when i open the braid i have nice curly hair. Frizziness doesn't look so bad in it. And when i put on some hair oil on it, it gets a bit smoother and easier to handle.

If i forget or fall asleep before getting that braid done, i'm in trouble with that hair in the morning.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Oh exactly like my hair. It used to be naturally curly when i was young, but as i got older it became just frizzy.
> 
> I used to straighten it every day so it wouldn't look so bad. I did that from ages 12 to 17, and my hair got sooo damn dry and damaged. *A year ago i realized that if i just take shower at night, let it dry naturally but before it's completely dry i make a braid, and in the morning when i open the braid i have nice curly hair. Frizziness doesn't look so bad in it. And when i put on some hair oil on it, it gets a bit smoother and easier to handle.*
> 
> If i forget or fall asleep before getting that braid done, i'm in trouble with that hair in the morning.


Oh whoa, I used to do exactly that when I had long hair (except sometimes I'd twirl it into a bun to sleep on)--right down to the hair oils! The resulting curls are lovely and the method is nearly effortless. Heating or brushing my hair was such a rare occurrence for me, but somehow I'd still get complimented on my hair (which would make me lol and feel a little smug x)

My hair's short-ish atm so it requires more maintenance(urgh) on my part or it'll turn out poofy(thick hair problems) with minimal frizz.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

YES! I have to use a product in it otherwise it just looks ridiculous..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A bit yes


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Nah, never. Regardless of humidity and rain and whatever, it always looks the same. It's very smooth and fine. It's just straight. I can't do anything with it.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I just brushed my hair and took a picture for an example of extremely frizzy, lol


You scared me sh**less


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes, my hair is frizzy and I hate it. It's horrible if I don't straighten it but even after that the frizz doesn't completely go away. I wear a hat most of the time to hide it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

it grows in weirdly kinky and zigzaggy with frizzy bits since I bleached it and started pulling the kinky hairs out but very mildly. My mums hair is very frizzing, so is my brothers.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Luckily not, mostly due to short hair. When I had long hair and I wore it down, it was noticeably frizzy, but nowhere near what others have to deal with. Just some hair out of place often (although I admit....often I forgot to brush my hair). Which is why when I had long hair I used to wear it up in a ponytail everyday. Even after a shower --- straight into a ponytail. Can't deal with hair being all over the place.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Nah, never. Regardless of humidity and rain and whatever, it always looks the same. It's very smooth and fine. It's just straight. I can't do anything with it.


Really? I thought that thin, straight hair was the easiest to style.



Secretaz said:


> A year ago i realized that if i just take shower at night, let it dry naturally but before it's completely dry i make a braid, and in the morning when i open the braid i have nice curly hair. Frizziness doesn't look so bad in it.


Yeah, braids work well for me too. The top of my head gets really frizzy, though.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Very rarely.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Sin said:


> yes ;_; I hate it. makes me look like a bum most of the time


^-- this here too


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm surprised the results are so evenly distributed. I thought the vast majority of people had no frizz at all. :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not at all, mine's pretty straight. My dad and brother have curly, coarse hair that gets frizzy when it's longer. I am about the exact opposite.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess mine would be considered somewhat frizzy. I don't do anything to it because I've grown to like it over the past three years. I have really thin hair, too. I've been taking some multivitamins since early June and I think it's supposed to help with my hair. Or at least to make it shinier. I think it's just to keep my hair from getting thinner but it doesn't make it thicker. I have noticed it getting a tad shinier I guess. xD


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Really? I thought that thin, straight hair was the easiest to style.
> 
> Yeah, braids work well for me too. The top of my head gets really frizzy, though.


Depends how straight it is. Curls fall out quickly regardless of heat and hairspray. Because my hair has a silky/slippery texture, bands and bobby pins tend to work their way out, so if I put my hair up I have to be correcting it all day. Not worth doing. I love the messy bun look but it's just not achievable for me, I can only make a neat one and then that'll slip after a little while. I just wear my hair the same way all the time. I don't want to sound likr I'm complaining too much, though. I just wash it and run a comb through it and I'm out the door. Very low maintenance and convenient. It's funny, I love makeup but I can never feel too bothered about hairstyles.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

yes and i hate all the biotches with straight silky hair. i actually thought of creating a thread for ppl to post their pics of their wild frizzy curly hair but dont think there's many of us


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

When it's long, yes. That's why my hair is shorter now.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

The only way my hair would be extremely frizzy is if I didn't flatiron it and brushed it like crazy. Or if the world ran out of conditioner.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I use coconut oil to tame my frizz.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. I have frizzy thick hair and it is so hard to control it when it's not straightened. That is why I straighten it pretty much every day.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have frizzy hair ... down there.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

"It's dry and nappy as the hair on a dog's behind"

I need to wear brylcreem or pomade for that reason.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not especially frizzy, but it just looks horrible unless I do something with it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I have straight hair but it gets mildly frizzy under normal circumstances and makes me look ridiculous. But several years ago, I discovered a beauty secret that the female race had been hiding vigorously. I happened to look into a woman's magazine (it wasn't mine, I swear) and found it. Now what I do is, after I dry my hair with a towel, while the hair is still damp, I take some of my regular moisturizer, rub it in my hands, and then run it through my hair. This protects from frizz and also allows me to roughly style my hair.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No. My hair only gets frizzy if it's extremely rainy and humid outside.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I air-dry it, it gets frizzy. 
I blow-dry it, it gets frizzy. I would get a little annoyed sometimes at my appearance.

Sometimes there aren't as many fly-aways. Most of the time I would have to straighten it for control since it can get poofy and wavy. It's not even really thick, kinda medium.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

It's frizzy, but not as frizzy as yours :b


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

After washing it yeah.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So what do women who dislike their frizzy hair think of men who like it?


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

My hair seems to change as I age. When I was really young, it was super straight and black. Then it lightened up to brown and became really wavy and frizzy (probably as frizzy as yours) when I hit puberty. Now it's a lot more tame than it used to be. It's still mildly frizzy a couple of hours after it dries, but becomes smoother the next day (I only wash my hair every other day or every two days) It's still wavy though. Sometimes I straighten it, but I never use a hair dryer because that dries it out. 
It's much frizzier when it's hot and humid. I just wear it up and don't even bother trying to smooth/straighten it then.


----------

